# Refit Destruction!



## GT350R_Modeler (Sep 6, 2005)

This is what happens when you piss off a brother with a bad temper. I am going to salvage the led's and resistors, but that's pretty much it.


----------



## jay_barnes (Apr 11, 2002)

yep, someone would be seeing a bad temper alright...I don't know if styrene is edible, but someone would be finding out just how tasty that saucer section might be...


----------



## idman (Apr 11, 2004)

Oh The Horror The Horror


----------



## CessnaDriver (Apr 27, 2005)

I think I would completely disown anyone who did such a thing, blood or no blood between us. 

Sympathies. I have a brother with a bad temper, learned to just walk away, wasn't worth it.


----------



## lizzybus (Jun 18, 2005)

Be Klingon about it......kill your brother, decorate him with his own innards, drink blood wine from his brain pan and when the cops show up, claim it was a matter of honour.

Commiserations...it looked like a nice build.

Rich


----------



## Borz666 (May 17, 2004)

someone needs some anger management!!!!!! 
I'm sorry.... maybe its because i"m english, but there is no reason to behave like that.
Unless my brother was indecent to my girlfriend!!!
but seriously.. i'm sorry for your loss... maybe salvage the saucer for a destroyer kit bash? 


oh sorry , no pun intended!


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2007)

Zeno,
Sorry for the model loss my friend, by accident is one thing but that kinda behaviour...
Well i could say some things but not on this forum.

I can see where Rich is coming from with the suggestions and i can't say i fully disagree if that was me it happened to 
All i will say is bad temper is one thing, immature behaviour like that from a brother goes way beyond it. Salvage what you can and just carry on mate.

Go easy and try to leave a certain someones kneecaps intact, no matter how difficult that might be to do.

Raytheon


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

"My god Bones, what have I done?"


----------



## ssgt-cheese (May 31, 2000)

*Sorry about the refit lost.*

Maybe you can built a Reliant with the surviving parts.

Mike.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

does your brother have any clue how much a buildup like yours is worth? the last time i saw a refit buildup of the quality of yours on e-bay it was cruising at about $1500.00..... i suggest that you find one for sale on the net and (if you are still speaking to him) show him exactly how much damage, in dollars and cents, he did.
ive been having to deal with someone only because of relation for the past 8 months. this person is very insensitive, and its only when things are explained in $ terms does anything have any sort of value at all.


----------



## 1711rob (Mar 15, 2006)

zenomorp Sorry does not describe the loss...it was a great build too, brother or no brother you know what they say about paybacks and this payback would last for a long time (thats just me) think i agree with jay_barnes . get back on the horse dude
when will refit #2 be started?


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Wondering if plastic is edible, no no no my friend. Much better plans for that saucer...to boldly go where no man has gone before!!!!!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Trash his car. Seriously, it may even cost him less than the value of the model to fix.


----------



## bccanfield (Nov 17, 2002)

Battle of Wolf 359


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

Oh Man! I feel for you....  It was a beautiful build.


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

My god. Even at my worst time of temper I would NEVER consider the sheer personal destruction that has been caused to you. By the way, I'm on medication for temper and stress. If you brother is not, HE NEEDS TO BE. There is simply no way such a destructive attack on something so very personal to you should be excused, tolerated, or allowed.

You did some beautiful work and I regret to see such a loss. If it were me, however, I would see this as a chance to fix all the mistakes I know I would have made and make the next one even better... behind a plexiglass case... insured... and wait a few months before starting on it.


----------



## ilbasso (Jun 7, 2006)

When my brother came home from Viet Nam in 1971, he lay on my bed with my BB gun and shot holes into every one of the 20+ planes I had hanging from my ceiling.


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

robiwon said:


> Wondering if plastic is edible, no no no my friend. Much better plans for that saucer...to boldly go where no man has gone before!!!!!


Sideways.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

BOY!!!   That's enough to make a preacher cuss!  
Totally unexcusible behavior... if I may say.


----------



## GT350R_Modeler (Sep 6, 2005)

Like any similar situation, I almost bit through my lower lip as my fists slowly began to form and my knuckles went white, but I chose not to go with the murder route and just let him be. I did not see it's destruction. I came home from a buddy's house and found it like this all over the floor in my bedroom. For some reason, my brother had flipped out because I had borrowed one of his dvd's w/o asking him and he got tired of me doing it, so without warning, he decided to destroy my refit. Why, I don't know. Maybe because it was the first thing within reach inside the door. I am not talking to him right now. More bad things might happen. He is a hot head and I am the complete opposite. I look at it as another opportunity to make a better one. He's the kind of guy that you can't even talk to without him getting mad at something. He is always in a bad mood. Just wanted to share my misfortune with everyone. All is not lost though. Just to let you know, I am not looking for sympathy, just sharing my misfortune. My brother is 22. I am 27. I just got home from the Navy after 6 years enlisted. Only been back 3 months and I am having to stay with the 'rents while looking for a job. I built this refit and my NX-01 to kill some time while waiting to hear back from the companies I applied to. I recently got hired at Raytheon Aircraft Services. That, accompanied with loans through the VA, I am getting my own house finally and cutting off all ties with my brother. He has been doing this kind of stuff for years. He doesn't do it often, but when he does, it has never really been this bad. A number of years ago, I had a MINT 1986 IROC Camaro. I was giving him a ride home from school and he wanted to listen to a particular CD. I wouldn't play it so when we got home and out of the car, he took his heavy backpack and threw is against the side of my car as hard as he could, leaving a nice big dent in the rear quarter panel. I immediately ran over to him (he had a look like "Oh no, maybe I shouldn't have done that" in his eyes) and knocked him on his ass. I didn't really do much else because I am not a violent person and I had full coverage. The point of this story is that I will be away from him soon and he has been doing this kind of stuff for years. My parents just stay away from him because you can't deal with him or even talk to him at times. He works 3rd shift so he sleeps all day when my parents are at work, and doesn't get up to leave until around 10PM so they don't have to be around him really at all. Ok, shifting topic a bit here, I thought about making a reliant with the salvagable pieces, but I am not a fabricator. I wouldn't have the first clue on how to build the nacelle supports or any of the other parts needed. Maybe one day. Take care everyone! Thanks again.


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Your brother is just trash and you are all 'enabling his behavior'. 
He sounded about 12 or 15. 22 is too old for such childishness. None of you should be running from him. Kick him out.


----------



## JT1 (Nov 11, 2006)

He is old enough to know better. With no extenuating circumstances, and being that it is part of a pattern, I'd have him arrested.

It is willfull destruction of property that isn't his.

He needs to learn the possible consequences of his actions.


----------



## GT350R_Modeler (Sep 6, 2005)

I am making it seem worse than it is. These issues are few and far between. Never had any violence towards any people, just things. I am a pretty docile person and I look at it as I won't be around him anymore and then I won't have to be around him anymore. Taking legal action would only make him more angry. My parents don't ever see him so he is just left alone and everything is ok.


----------



## frontline (May 4, 2005)

Dude I'm so sorry to see this happen to your hard work. You are showing a lot more restraint than I could ever muster. I'd have either be beat him senseless or called the police and filing a report for grand vandalism and then let him figure out his temper while cooling his heels in the 'butt-hutt'


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Many of the parts, especially the upper primary hull, don't look too badly damaged. And, BTW, it looks like you did a nice build!


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

You can replace the model.You can't replace the time or all the effort you put in to the Enterprise model.It was a great build, truly.Squeeze your brother for some bucks,to replace the kit.then replace him.Guy S.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2007)

Well if your getting your own place soon then it's true you will at least be spared that kinda thing.

You'll get it sorted in time i'm certain. Just think, your own place means your own modeling area with no interuptions and places to display your finished works nicely...the words 'modeling bliss' comes to mind here 

As to the Reliant idea, i concur so time to add to the spares box and mark that project for a later date mate :thumbsup: 

Go easy


----------



## uss_columbia (Jul 15, 2003)

My wife had a friend several years ago who was blind -- because his brother had deliberatley shot each of his eyes with a BB gun. The truly amazing thing is that the guy doesn't hold any bitterness about it. I can't understand how someone could do something like that to anyone, especially his own brother. Nor do I really understand how the victim could let go of the hurt and bitterness. The former is a terrible example of the cruelty man is capable of while the latter is a testament to his resilience and capacity for brotherly love.
The destruction of your model -- and your apparently calm reaction to it reminded me of that. I'm very sorry to see the sad end to the beautiful fruits of your many hours of labor on your Enterprise. I hope you found pleasure in the process of the build-up and the completion of it. Althought the model has been destroyed, the memory of a job well done will remain. Add to that the memory of a job well done resisting the urge to kill your brother (who so desperately deserved it).


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

There have to be consequences for this sort of thing. Seriously.


----------



## butch101 (Jun 27, 2006)

damn ! this is a bad case for the Maury Show, or Dr Keith Ablow for this kind of temper. I truly sympatize with your loss. like the people who said it earlier, you can replace the model, but not the amount of time invested in this masterpiece. 
years ago, something similar happened o me, but it was an accident. my father and I made some modifications to my bedroom. I then installed my models on the wall, and my "masterpiece" an original AMT Enterprise, back in the nineties. this was my second model and my first starship. I was PROUD of it. anyway, two hours after , my father came to my bedroom with the neighboor to show him how the new colors and the new stuff were looking good. with his long left arm, he "hit" the target. I heard the scream of my ship falling apart on the floor. this scene was in slow motion. I ran to the bedroom to see dad, his jaw wide opened, speechless. on his feet, the damn ship. I was PISSED. Like you said yourself, my knuckles were white enough that I could see my bones underneath. I didn't want to knock my dad off (even if I would have, the man is 6'5" and large as a door). I got out and took a ride. couple hours later, I came back, and he was trying to figure out a way to repair it. at the end of the week, I had a other one.

this was a canadian sad story !!!
Ah, I feel better now.

Butch


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

zenomorp said:


> I am making it seem worse than it is. These issues are few and far between. Never had any violence towards any people, just things. I am a pretty docile person and I look at it as I won't be around him anymore and then I won't have to be around him anymore. Taking legal action would only make him more angry. My parents don't ever see him so he is just left alone and everything is ok.


Zenomorp,

terryr and JT1 hit the nail on the head and you saying, "I am making it seem worse than it is," is pure BS. That's making excuses for him. The fact that it doesn't happen frequently isn't the point. It shouldn't be happening AT ALL.

Taking legal action would only make him more angry? So what? Everyone cowering from will never deter him or give him any incentive to stop. 

Frankly, if I were you, any DVDs I borrowed from him would be returned in the same condition as your Refit (he should understand that completely since he seems big on retribution). 

And yes indeed, I HAVE walked in your shoes (with my daughter). It took 3 hospitalizations and a juvenile incarceration before she accepted that she had serious problems and started taking medication to control her depression & impulsive behavior. 3 years later, I'm happy (and relieved) to say she'll be 18 in a few months and is walking the straight & narrow and is one of the sweetest young ladies I know (yeah, I know, I'm a little biased  ).

Sorry about your Refit though (been there - done that). Looks like a nice build. 

Good luck...


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Your brother has a serious anger problem, that needs not only theropy, but medical attention. Is he bi-polar? Check into this!

I agree that by none of you taking action against him (parents included) does enable this behavior.

Sometimes interventions are necessary and this sounds like one of those cases. 
By leaving him alone, you are not helping him - or yourself.

I agree, have him arrested for willful destruction of property, then seek medical attention for him. This goes beyond a case of a 'spoiled and angry child'. At 22 he has to take responsibility for his action.

No action shows your weakness and lets him know that he can get away with such things.

And, it was a BEAUTIFUL build. Sorry.


----------



## fiercegaming (Jul 21, 2004)

WOW, he did that because you borrowed a DVD??!! How can your brother do such a childish thing?? That build was very very impressive Zeno, and I hope you can salvage some of the parts. A Reliant would be a good idea. Whenever I get angry, I just leave the room and go vent off outside, your brother needs to control his anger I would say. There should be some consequences for his juvenile actions. 

-Nate


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

uss_columbia said:


> ...I can't understand how someone could do something like that to anyone, especially his own brother...job well done resisting the urge to kill your brother (who so desperately deserved it).


 :lol:


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

its hard to really say because most of us here are on the outside looking in, and from a great distance, but its certainly does seem like you and your parents are encouraging his behavior. saying that these incidents are rare doesnt lessen the seriousness, the potential of it hapening is always there, paticularly if he is as quick and easy to anger as you indicate. he's a loose cannon.

youre moving out and away from him. thats great, but what about your parents? after you leave, they'll still be having to live with him and his potential outbursts. for their sake, i think you need to figure out how to get him to get himself under control (which will be tough, because as long as he behaves like this, he'll be the one in command of the household), or figure out how to convince your parents to hand him his walking papers. theres no reason they should have to live with that hanging over theoir heads.

good luck!


----------



## GT350R_Modeler (Sep 6, 2005)

Well, as hard as he is to talk to, I got him to fork over the $50 for a new kit but that was about it. He even apologized after I explained to him what he actually destroyed and what he had done. He doesn't have any interest in this kind of stuff and was clueless as to what he did. In his mind, he had done what he equated to destroying a "video game" as he put it. He stays in his own little world. Doesn't excuse what he did though. I don't know what I can say to explain that I REALLY wasn't THAT angry. I was at first, mainly because of my time and effort on the build, but I wasn't very happy with it. My lighting scheme was dim and sub-par, and my colors were all wrong. I know he shouldn't have done it, but if it was a build of Raytheon's caliber, then yes, some kind of action would be taken. I will be building another one soon as I now have two complete kits and my kit that's now "Searching For Spock."


----------



## mechinyun (Feb 23, 2004)

Man thats a sad sight...


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

zenomorp said:


> Well, as hard as he is to talk to, I got him to fork over the $50 for a new kit but that was about it. He even apologized after I explained to him what he actually destroyed and what he had done. He doesn't have any interest in this kind of stuff and was clueless as to what he did. In his mind, he had done what he equated to destroying a "video game" as he put it. He stays in his own little world. Doesn't excuse what he did though. I don't know what I can say to explain that I REALLY wasn't THAT angry. I was at first, mainly because of my time and effort on the build, but I wasn't very happy with it. My lighting scheme was dim and sub-par, and my colors were all wrong. I know he shouldn't have done it, but if it was a build of Raytheon's caliber, then yes, some kind of action would be taken. I will be building another one soon as I now have two complete kits and my kit that's now "Searching For Spock."


Now your downplaying the quality of your work to make it seem not so bad???????

Get your parents to read this thread, its important that you guys do something to help your brother. I'm not defending him, he needs more help than what it seems you and your folks are willing to do.

If he isn't even aware of the actions of his anger, then someday it is possible that he seriously hurt someone. If that happens, then a lot of blame/guilt would/should fall to you and your folks for not doing something when you had the chance.


----------



## GT350R_Modeler (Sep 6, 2005)

ClubTepes said:


> Now your downplaying the quality of your work to make it seem not so bad???????
> 
> Get your parents to read this thread, its important that you guys do something to help your brother. I'm not defending him, he needs more help than what it seems you and your folks are willing to do.
> 
> If he isn't even aware of the actions of his anger, then someday it is possible that he seriously hurt someone. If that happens, then a lot of blame/guilt would/should fall to you and your folks for not doing something when you had the chance.


Perhaps, but every modeler is their own worst critic.


----------



## kevoris (Nov 2, 2004)

Zenomorp, my condolances on the lost of your Enterprise.  It did indeed look like a very nice buildup. Seriously though, you need to get your brother some help before he hurts someone, or before he gets hurt. People have killed for less than what he did to you. Suppose the next person he pisses off is not as forgiving as you? They might hospitalize him. Or worse. Also, I would be concerned for my parents well being after I moved out. Yes, this was childish behavior, but from someone 21 years old, it's only a matter of time before he ends up in jail. So far he's only damaged property, but with an unbalanced temper like that,  well, let's just say he needs help. He needs counseling and the right medication. (And maybe a little voltage if the meds don't work.) Without some kind of intervention, he's headed for some serious trouble. I hope things work out. 
Also, I would seriously think about building a Reliant with the remaining parts. Scratchbuilding isn't that difficult, and I'm sure lots of people on this board could offer some helpful tips.  Good luck!


----------



## newbie dooby (Nov 1, 2006)

This is a sign of more things to comes. His girlfriend makes a little mistake and he hits her, your mom says something he doesn't like and he beats her.......your brother needs some help....especially if its over a DVD.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

zeno, a question for you: has he done anything like this to anyone outside the family (even if its just screaming and shouting)?


----------



## GT350R_Modeler (Sep 6, 2005)

No. He just lost his temper. I have done similar things but never to that extreme. Who here hasn't gotten so mad at some point over some trivial matter and punched a wall, or thrown something down, or something similar. I have never done something on the level he did, but I have lost my temper as well. I am not trying to excuse what he did or justify it, I am just trying to make the point that sometimes, out tempers get the better of us all. He has NEVER shown violence towards people. Just inanimate things.


----------



## 1711rob (Mar 15, 2006)

Zen... Reading your last post... i'm sorry but NO it does not make any difference about what he said there is no "i'm sorry " for this,the point is that was YOUR property NOT his and i'm glad he forked over the $50,but i still would look at making a point,seems to me the parents are avoiding his issues.
also i would agree about your skills,hey IT WAS A NICE BUILD, i know about doubting one's skills.I do it when it comes to some of my projects,like now i'm starting on PL350 #2 TRYING to put some lights in it and seem to be lost but i will finish it one way or another. all this is MHO take the $50 buck and order another PL350 :wave:


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

*Oh Crap!*

I don't post anymore, no time, and always, someone who sets me off, and later I feel badly for my negative responses, and have to apologize, but this is too much! I'll break my vow of silence this one time, as this thread was sent to me. The pictures are disturbing.

These builds are expensive, and require loads of personal time to complete, such a waste! Builds like this can sell for several thousand dollars, and use a lot of hobby and electronic materials. Yours looked real nice, the paint scheme was very good, you have my sympathy. However, know that the second time around, you have learned some things about this model, and it will be better than this one. Take a break, and build another one when your in your own place, and in friendlier surroundings.

These PL kits, with lighting and paintwork, sell for serious money. 

Your "brother" owes you a lot of cash, or a serious apology with some kind of compensation for your loss, if he's any kind of brother at all. 

One thing in life, you can pick your friends, but your stuck with family until you get out on your own, and decide whether you want to keep up that relationship. I have seen siblings do horrible things to one another. Get an attorney if need be, unless he makes good, just a suggestion. Sorry to see that dude, it's a sad eyeful to me.

This is Papa Smurf signing off for a while, take care all, and be nice to each other, ESPECIALLY FAMILY! 

Life's too short for this kind of mean behavior. I'm no angel, but I try and make up for my stupid acts. But, to smash another's creation is not on my list of dumb things I have done to another.


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Well at least go bend his dvds in half until they shatter. Then apologize and say you did know what you were doing. Pay him a couple of bucks for blank dvd-r's. I'm sure he'll understand.


----------



## Trekfreak (Mar 26, 2005)

zenomorp said:


> This is what happens when you piss off a brother with a bad temper. I am going to salvage the led's and resistors, but that's pretty much it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

If he did this because of a borrowed DVD......

I say the compensation should have a reletive bearing and sense of loss.

His DVD collection is now YOUR DVD collection.


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

In the good ol' days of large VHS tape collections, a big magnet would have been usefull in this situation. :thumbsup:


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Professional help. after the serious ass whippin'. You couldn't give me 50$ to trash a Refit, much less a nicely done one. In all seriousness, lil' bro needs help, not enablers.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

In the good old days of DVD, HD and Blue Ray, a sheet of #220 grit sandpaper is just as good as a magnet and easier to carry around.

Huzz


----------



## xr4sam (Dec 9, 1999)

I was going to say 80 grit, Huzz!

Zenomorp, I have a brother like that. Or, maybe I should say, I HAD a brother like that. 9 months after Katrina, he threw me out of his house because I called him on some bad behavior. As a result, we don't speak very much (if at all). If it weren't that he is the closest geographically to my parents, I don't know that I would speak to him at all.

He has serious anger-management issues, and, as a result, has managed to alienate just about every member of his family, and about 95% of his friends. Admittedly, he never destroyed anything as beautiful as that refit.

The only way things are going to improve is if he is forced to deal with his anger-management issues, either medically, or through counseling. My brother refuses to get the help he needs, so I keep him at arm's length. I'd strongly recommend you do the same.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

zenomorp said:


> No. He just lost his temper. I have done similar things but never to that extreme. Who here hasn't gotten so mad at some point over some trivial matter and punched a wall, or thrown something down, or something similar. I have never done something on the level he did, but I have lost my temper as well. I am not trying to excuse what he did or justify it, I am just trying to make the point that sometimes, out tempers get the better of us all. He has NEVER shown violence towards people. Just inanimate things.


I may have some insight into this behavior. However, when I lose my temper, it's my own stuff I damage or destroy. On the plus side, it's been a long time since I've behaved that way.

I would advise that he get a sleep study done, make sure he is regular (take a laxative, eat bran, etc.) and quit working 3rd shift and get a regular job 8 - 5. It may sound funny but irregularity and the lack of sleep can bring on these temper outbursts. 

If he has sleep apnea or some other sleep disorder, he may not be getting a sufficient amount of sleep and irrationality is all that can come out of that sort of deprivation.

Serious behavioral consequences can come from seemingly inconsequential circumstances. It's best to get it taken care of as early as possible since folks like this can turn to drugs and alcohol to "self-medicate."


----------



## scotthm (Apr 6, 2007)

zenomorp said:


> For some reason, my brother had flipped out because I had borrowed one of his dvd's w/o asking him and he got tired of me doing it, so without warning, he decided to destroy my refit.


I personally think you should offer selling the remains to him for the fair market value of the finished model. There may not be much you can do if he refuses, but at least it might drive home to him the magnitude of the overreaction.

---------------


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

He's 22 years old and doing juvenile crap like this?


----------



## BronzeGiant (Jun 8, 2007)

Plain and simple.....I'd kill him.


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

I'm going to be destroyed for this, but there are a couple
things I have to say.

First: Many posts suggest the staggering scope of the crime
when compared to the act of borrowing one DVD. Yet,



> For some reason, my brother had flipped out because I had borrowed one of his dvd's w/o asking him and *he got tired of me doing it*, so without warning, he decided to destroy my refit.


"He got tired of me doing it" suggests a pattern, or a series, of
occurences. How often did you take his property without permission?

Your refit was precious to you. Maybe his DVD collection is as
valuable to him.

Now that he has broken your model, have you "borrowed" anything
else of his?
And, you should not return his DVDs in a ruined condition as retribution;
you shouldn't have had them in the first place.

Second: We all love our models. We work hard on them. We enjoy
the process. We love our _Enterprise_. 
But,
it _is_ just a thing. Things can be replaced.

*Heading for the bomb shelter, now*


----------



## GT350R_Modeler (Sep 6, 2005)

Wow! Who brought this thread back from the dead? To quote the wise Admiral Kirk, "...you of all people should know the dangers of re-opening old wounds." When I say I kept borrowing his stuff, this was all when I used to live at home and across the hall from him. Granted, I should have asked him, but he could have walked down to my room and taken it back. The retribution was unjustified. I am still amazed this thread was still around. It's ironic in a way because I have built 2 Refits since this demolished one (sold one of them on Ebay for a hefty profit) and am working on another right now.


----------



## scotthm (Apr 6, 2007)

CaptFrank said:


> Now that he has broken your model, have you "borrowed" anything else of his?


Using your logic, his brother could have just gouged out his eyes and _really_ been sure no more DVDs would get borrowed. 



---------------


----------



## spockboy (Dec 19, 2007)

*Wrecked Ship*

I remember once doing a painting and after weeks of struggle I ripped it to pieces in anger. After I caught my breath I looked down and a light went on in my head. I glued the pieces back together and it looked wonderful!

In the same spirit I strongly suggest you make a "wrecked ship" out of this one. Perhaps even a TMP Constellation. If you haven't thrown the parts out already. The beauty is, generally when people make wrecked ship models they do go into all the DETAIL like you did on this build because they know its going to be wrecked. By doing this they shoot themselves in the foot because the DETAIL makes it seem more real.
If you still have the parts let me know, I'll happily pay for shipping to have them sent to me and I'll make it into something great.
Otherwise its a complete waste.

: )PAUL


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

> Originally Posted by CaptFrank
> Now that he has broken your model, have you "borrowed" anything else of his?


scotthm posted:


> Using your logic, his brother could have just gouged out his eyes and really been sure no more DVDs would get borrowed.


It's not "my logic". It is a question.


----------



## GT350R_Modeler (Sep 6, 2005)

spockboy said:


> I remember once doing a painting and after weeks of struggle I ripped it to pieces in anger. After I caught my breath I looked down and a light went on in my head. I glued the pieces back together and it looked wonderful!
> 
> In the same spirit I strongly suggest you make a "wrecked ship" out of this one. Perhaps even a TMP Constellation. If you haven't thrown the parts out already. The beauty is, generally when people make wrecked ship models they do go into all the DETAIL like you did on this build because they know its going to be wrecked. By doing this they shoot themselves in the foot because the DETAIL makes it seem more real.
> If you still have the parts let me know, I'll happily pay for shipping to have them sent to me and I'll make it into something great.
> ...


Yes, I still have all the pieces. You are more than welcome to them as I most likely will never do anything with them. Make sure whatever you create, post the end result for us all to see. I tried to message you but it says you have disabled that function.


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

I am really sorry about what happend to your Refit Zeno. Looking at these pics here I could tell she was a beauty!


----------



## GT350R_Modeler (Sep 6, 2005)

The Trekmodeler said:


> I am really sorry about what happend to your Refit Zeno. Looking at these pics here I could tell she was a beauty!


Thanks Trek. This was only my second build of this kit and it was actually quite crude. No seamwork, light leaks galore, and a pitiful excuse for a correct paint scheme. I have my 4th attempt sitting on the workbench right now and as a matter of fact, my aztec templates and JTGraphics replacement decals just arrived today. I am going to wait until the weather worms up a bit before I dive into it though.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

zenomorp said:


> . . . I am going to wait until the weather worms up a bit before I dive into it . . .


Ewww!  GROSS!


----------



## 1711rob (Mar 15, 2006)

zenomorp said:


> Thanks Trek. This was only my second build of this kit and it was actually quite crude. No seamwork, light leaks galore, and a pitiful excuse for a correct paint scheme. I have my 4th attempt sitting on the workbench right now and as a matter of fact, my aztec templates and JTGraphics replacement decals just arrived today. I am going to wait until the weather worms up a bit before I dive into it though.


I beg to differ Zenomorp i saw pics of it built and it was a beauty,dont sell yourself short of talent my friend. :thumbsup:


----------



## scifibear2 (Oct 19, 2003)

How irritated would you're brother get if it reassembled it as a heavily battle-damaged Enterprise? Just tell it wouldn't have been possible without him.

I'm just teasing. I rather imagine it would tick him off more. I've had mine for three years and realized I would have to have my own apartment before I even thought of assembling mine. It's just plastic but I would be be devastated if anything happened to it. So, sometime between this April and August...


----------



## GT350R_Modeler (Sep 6, 2005)

1711rob said:


> when will refit #2 be started?


Well, this is build number 3, not 2, but it has since been sold and the next one is in the works. 

Part 1...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zuy_Ghth1Q0&feature=related

Part 2...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u-FSzOUviDc&feature=related

Part 3...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Vtsm4MSrJ0&feature=related

Lighting Test...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJCaTV-GoLI&NR=1


----------



## 1711rob (Mar 15, 2006)

Sweet ! :thumbsup:


----------



## spockboy (Dec 19, 2007)

"Yes, I still have all the pieces. You are more than welcome to them as I most likely will never do anything with them. Make sure whatever you create, post the end result for us all to see. I tried to message you but it says you have disabled that function"

Drop me a line...

[email protected]



PS-your youtube videos are awesome.


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

A giant sack of coal for your brother is what he should get for Christmas for the next 20 years!


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

So, whatever happened to those pieces-parts? Did Spockboy get 'em, or are they still wasting away in a box somewhere?


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Zenomorph,

Earlier in this thread, you indicated you had also purchased an NX-01...Did you build it? Given the very fine quality of your Refit, I'd LOVE to see your NX-01!

Larry


----------



## GT350R_Modeler (Sep 6, 2005)

Captain April said:


> So, whatever happened to those pieces-parts? Did Spockboy get 'em, or are they still wasting away in a box somewhere?


They are still sitting here...


----------



## GT350R_Modeler (Sep 6, 2005)

LGFugate said:


> Zenomorph,
> 
> Earlier in this thread, you indicated you had also purchased an NX-01...Did you build it? Given the very fine quality of your Refit, I'd LOVE to see your NX-01!
> 
> Larry


Thanks, here you go...

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=174438&highlight=NX-01

And here are the videos...


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

> zenomorp Quote:
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted by Captain April
> ...


Shove them in the box, tape it shut, and ship them to me c.o.d.
I'll put her back together. It will be like building one of them Bandai
prepainted kits! Only better! :thumbsup:


----------



## GT350R_Modeler (Sep 6, 2005)

CaptFrank said:


> Shove them in the box, tape it shut, and ship them to me c.o.d.
> I'll put her back together. It will be like building one of them Bandai
> prepainted kits! Only better! :thumbsup:


Only happy to, but all the parts are not intact. It may appear that way, but most of the clear pieces are broken, along with most of the secondary hull and the warp pylons. It's nothing really more than a box of extra parts. I don't see how it could ever really go back together except for possible kit bash purposes. Message me your info. (I'm a little 'iffy' on the COD)


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

That bad, huh?
Oh, well...


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Beautiful! Your NX-01 and recent Refit are magnificent! Many thanks for the links to the photos and videos!!!!!

Larry

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## GT350R_Modeler (Sep 6, 2005)

LGFugate said:


> Beautiful! Your NX-01 and recent Refit are magnificent! Many thanks for the links to the photos and videos!!!!!
> 
> Larry
> 
> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thanks man. It means a lot, However, I kinda feel my work is sub-par compared to most of the work that the 'masters' here accomplish.


----------



## xr4sam (Dec 9, 1999)

Zeno--

That NX-01 is beautiful! Don't sell yourself short!


----------

